# Tablet jar



## bostaurus (Nov 19, 2009)

This is not really about a canning jar but bear with me.
 I bought a large jar at the Elkton show.  I bought it because it was a cool bottle, the price was nice, and I thought it was a drug bottle.
 After "googling" the name I found one reference to it possibly being an ingredient for canning fruit (citric acid maybe?).
 It is embossed with " Roberts Gibson's Tablets"
 If anyone might know about this I figured it would be the canning jar collectors.
 Anyone got a clue?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 19, 2009)

Robert Gibson's tablets, also medical lozenges.  Listed in Redbook with about 5 variations on the embossing, all English.  -Tammy


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 19, 2009)

Stopper lid


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 19, 2009)

So they are medical?  That is good...for my collection anyway.
 The jar is embossed for Manchester, England and New York


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 20, 2009)

Several of the variations list E.C. Rich, New York U. S. Agent.  You might want to follow this eBay auction:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ROBERT-GIBSON-TABLETS-Fruit-Jar-w-Original-Stopper_W0QQitemZ330378385744QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4cec161950  -Tammy


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 20, 2009)

That's the jar.  If it goes low I may buy it just for the stopper then send the extra bottle to my father-in-law for Christmas. He is a pharmacist.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't go buying that jar just to get the stopper!  Seriously, those stoppers are as common as can be - it's the jar that's hard to get.  Maybe there's somebody out there who won't agree with me, but I think a buck or two should get you a stopper at a bottle show, or even eBay.  I might even have one in my stash, but I'll have to check it this weekend when I have some time to dig through some stuff.  -Tammy


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, thanks for the info.  I will just keep looking for the stopper.  Maybe I can find one when the Baltimore show rolls around.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a stopper you can have, let me find it.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 20, 2009)

That is very sweet of you.  Thanks


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 20, 2009)

No problem, I found a pontiled demijohn at the APG thrift shop once, paid $2.75 or something like that - few and far between, but you should check it out occasionally, just in case.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 21, 2009)

I have been by there  couple times hoping to find something special but nothing so far.  They have some very strange hours which makes it hard to get there...they are on the other part of the base.  I did find the McKearin American Glass book at the Ft. Sam thrift for $15.  Had a house full of little kids at the time and resuming my bottle collecting was not on the radar so I put it on eBay.  Now I wish I still had it.  That's life.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 21, 2009)

Are you at Edgewood?  If so you'll have to stop by and see my work bottles.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, we are at Edgewood.  We actually live in one of the houses next to the golf course.  Do you work here?
 I do not know the area very well yet.  Is Delta the town that is split, one half in Penn and one in MD?


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes I work at Edgewood, you guys will have to come by and visit.  Where I live there is a long slate ridge that runs across the Susquehanna River then down through three little towns all connected, Delta, PA then Cardiff, MD then Whiteford, MD.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 22, 2009)

When we first arrived a realtor was showing us around.  We ate lunch at a little Italian diner up there.  
 You keep bottles at your job?  I have often wondered if there might be any dumps around this base.  Of course, with the history of this base, it might not be a good idea to dig any where.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 22, 2009)

Couple a good places, Delta Pizza in Delta (Ferranti's) and Delta Pizza in Whiteford. Yeah, I'm lucky they "put up[sm=rolleyes.gif]" with me having some of my bottles at work.  There were dumps of course but digging is definitely taboo. Lots of good history though.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 26, 2009)

Guys, I found the Gibson's tablets lid.  Give me a call at work, 2616 to set up coming over.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 27, 2009)

Great!  I will give you a ring next week.


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 8, 2010)

The top fit perfectly and looks great.  Thank you very much.  When you said you had some bottles at work I expected maybe a dozen or so!  It was a great bunch of bottles to see.  I am still wondering over those huge demijohn shards.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 8, 2010)

[][][][]
 Nice meeting you Melinda!


----------

